# Mancarla



## symposium

Ciao a tutti! Devo sfogarmi e capire se è un problema solo mio: ho appena visto la pubblicità di una serie e il vocione narrante ingiungeva: "la serie evento... non puoi mancarla!". Ora, mancare qualcosa (un muro, un palo della luce) per me significa "non andare a sbatterci contro"... La classica frase italiana in questi casi è "non puoi perdertela" (così come "miss the train" è "perdere il treno"). Ora, sono io che non conoscevo quest'uso del verbo "mancare" oppure questa è solo l'ennesima pigrissima traduzione sbagliata dall'inglese? Non era meglio lasciare la frase in inglese a questo punto?


----------



## rcrivello

_Mancare _transitivo significa anche _lasciarsi sfuggire, non cogliere_, per es. _mancare l'occasione_.


----------



## symposium

Magari sono io che non ho sufficienti cognizioni ma anche il Treccani dà come esempi di "mancare" usato transitivamente "mancare la coincidenza" e altre quattro espressioni tratte dall'ambito calcistico. Mi sembrano tutti esempi dove il significato di "non colpire" è usato in senso metaforico: chi parla è come un proiettile che non si trova al punto giusto al momento giusto.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Direi che è un uso non standard e mi sarei aspettato "perderla".


----------



## rcrivello

symposium said:


> Magari sono io che non ho sufficienti cognizioni ma anche il Treccani dà come esempi di "mancare" usato transitivamente "mancare la coincidenza" e altre quattro espressioni tratte dall'ambito calcistico. Mi sembrano tutti esempi dove il significato di "non colpire" è usato in senso metaforico: chi parla è come un proiettile che non si trova al punto giusto al momento giusto.


Non è che l'esempio di cui sopra me lo sia inventato io, l'ho riportato dal Devoto-Oli 2017. Ma compare anche nel Dizionario dell'uso di De Mauro, qui, addirittura marcato come CO[mune], dove dice anche "fam., perdere:_ mancare il treno_,_ la coincidenza_", che sarebbe il nostro caso. Però mi sembra non compaia con questo significato nel Grande dizionario della lingua italiana, al punto 24, quindi sembrerebbe che i lessicografi non siano tutti d'accordo in merito.


----------



## lorenzos

Sempre dal Battaglia, i punti 
*14*_. Fallire, non riuscire, non attuarsi (un’impresa, un’operazione, un proposito),
*17*. Omettere,  tralasciare, trascurare  (in relazione con una prop. subordinata).
*21*. Distogliere, impedire; negare, rifiutare.
*25*. Trascurare, tralasciare,  lasciar trascorrere di proposito; disertare, non frequentare. [...] 
- Con litote. Non mancare: fare certamente, non perdere l’occasione. [...]
- Cessare, desistere, rinunciare._


----------



## symposium

Quindi "mancare una serie" (="non guardarla") è italiano corretto?


lorenzos said:


> *21*. Distogliere, impedire; negare, rifiutare.


"Mio figlio voleva il motorino ma gliel'ho mancato"?


----------



## lorenzos

symposium said:


> Quindi "mancare una serie" (="non guardarla") è italiano corretto?


Non lo so, mi sembrerebbe molto colloquiale, quasi gergale, ma non vorrei che nel Battaglia fosse riportato qualche esempio che ne attesti l'ortodossia (scusa ma non ho voglia di guardare, magari fallo tu  ). Tra i libri vi è qualche attestazione di mancare la partenza e di non si può mancare la visita. Poi, tra le varie:
_- non potrete mancare la mostra di Glazunov _(Epoca),
- _non bisogna mancare la mostra_ (L'Espresso).


----------



## ohbice

Con riferimento all'o.p. trovo che mancare la serie e perdere la serie siano equivalenti. 
E dato che la cosa è attestata su diversi vocabolari, mi basta. 
La cosa strana (scusa Symp) è che leggendo il post uno è il post 3 mi sembra dicano l'uno il contrario dell'altro. Ma ho controllato, li ha scritti la stessa persona


----------



## symposium

Si vede che mi sono spiegato male: l'unico senso che a me risulta avere il verbo "mancare" usato transitivamente è quello di "non colpire, schivare" e sembra che vari dizionari siano d'accordo con me (anche vecchi vocabolari della Crusca, per dire). Espressioni riportate da altri vocabolari, e che io non avevo mai sentito prima, ad esempio "mancare l'occasione", sembrano un uso figurato di quell'unica accezione che conoscevo del verbo "mancare", ricalcate sul modello di frasi come "mancare il bersaglio". Descrivono un'azione che si svolge in un istante, e non mi sembrano adatte a descrivere un'azione che si svolge in un lungo periodo, come quella di stare seduti sul divano a guardare una serie. Sono convinto che chi ha tradotto il trailer che ho visto, probabilmente costretto dalla fretta, ha usato la prima traduzione che gli è venuta in mente di "miss" delle due possibili e gli altri se la sono fatta andare bene, perchè io non avevo mai sentito usare "mancare qualcosa" nel senso di "perdersi qualcosa" in vita mia...


----------



## ohbice

A mio modo di vedere non potete mancarla sintetizza "non potete mancare l'occasione di vederla".
Sul discorso temporale, istante Vs lunga durata, non saprei cosa dire. Mi sembra un discorso un po' troppo arzigogolato. Sarà certo un problema mio


----------



## symposium

Ma "mancare l'occasione" esiste?! Qualcuno lo dice? Qualcuno l'hai mai sentito dire?! E non intendo "mi è mancata l'occasione" cioè "non ho mai avuto l'occasione" nel solito senso di "mancare" cioè "non esserci, non essere a sufficienza, non essere abbastanza" ecc. Io in tanti anni di libri ne ho letti, di persone ne ho sentite parlare, ma mai mi è capitato di sentire "mancare qualcosa" con l'accezione di "perdersi qualcosa"! Sarò l'unico...


----------



## Mary49

symposium said:


> Ma "mancare l'occasione" esiste?! Qualcuno lo dice? Qualcuno l'hai mai sentito dire?!


Mancare > significato - Dizionario italiano De Mauro
"2.  *CO*     estens., lasciarsi sfuggire qcs., non coglierlo:_ mancare l’occasione_,_ il momento opportuno_ | fam., perdere:_ mancare il treno_,_ la coincidenza"._


----------



## Pietruzzo

symposium said:


> Ma "mancare l'occasione" esiste?! Qualcuno lo dice?


"A quanto pare sì" per la prima domanda, "io no" per la seconda.


----------



## lemure libero

È errato concludere che:
_"Non mancherò le sue lezioni"_ e _"non mancherò alle sue lezioni"_, sono entrambi accettabili?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

lemure libero said:


> È errato concludere che:
> _"Non mancherò le sue lezioni"_ e _"non mancherò alle sue lezioni"_, sono entrambi accettabili?


Io direi solo la seconda.


----------



## giovannino

Paulfromitaly said:


> Io direi solo la seconda.


Anch’io.


----------

